# Getting your period early



## itzmarylicious (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey girls;

I'm going on vacation next weekend for labor day and I didn't want to get my period (I'm going to the beach/orlando). I got my period last on July 25th. I calculated it and i was suppose to get it this month around August 28th/29th. Instead, i got it yesterday August 22. At first I was excited but then I realized that my period wasn't heavy at all yesterday or today, like it is suppose to be the first 2 days. So I am just wondering if this early period can be the fact that I drank 3/4 gallon of cranberry juice last sunday (cause I thought i was gonna get a urinary tract infection) or it's just early for no reason. Also, is it likely that I'll get my period again next week?? My period has always been so normal for the 8 years so this is really random for me. I am always late by 3-5 days when i get my period.

Thanks for all the responses


----------



## magosienne (Aug 23, 2008)

It happens. if your periods have been regular for the past years, i wouldn't worry much about it. i doubt you'll get your period again soon, it just happened earlier this month.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like your period just came early. That happens sometimes. I don't think you'll be getting it again while you're on vacation or anything like that. You should be good to go.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 24, 2008)

Are you on birth control pills?


----------



## itzmarylicious (Aug 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you on birth control pills? No birth control. The only difference this month is that I took 3 days worth of urinary tract infection antibiotics (trimethoprim) starting last sunday and drank a ton of cranberry juice last sunday.


----------



## mgmsrk (Aug 24, 2008)

A lot of things can change your cycles. But one of the first things I would think of with a early light period would be pregnancy. It is very common for women to have implantation bleeding that they think is an early period.


----------

